# Current Preservation Companies



## TNS Inspections (Dec 4, 2015)

I am currently involved with a couple of preservation companies but trying to weed out the crummy ones and add some reputable ones. Is there a list out there for good ones or can someone recommend a couple?


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:Naughty, watch the advertising........


drop me a line, and we can talk, otherwise, have a wonderful weekend, and good luck!


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Nothing like doing some homework...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Good preservation companies is like Jumbo Shrimp. It's an oxymoron and simply doesn't exist. 

Here is a complete and detailed list of the bad ones. ALL OF THEM! 

Read up with the search engine and you will see. Name a company and someone here has probably had a good experience and someone else a bad. This is due to how things work. No matter what you do that n this industry there is too much exposure and when something goes wrong they blame it on you. So you are just cruising along and fighting your normal daily battles then out of nowhere you get a chargeback because a house that conveyed 2 years ago has a leaky roof. No worries though the HUD serviced replaced it they only want you to pay for it.


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

Research and there is no really a good company that you can just list. For every good company someone says is out there, there is someone stating something bad about them. One persons treasure is another's garbage. It just depends on personal experiences.


----------



## TNS Inspections (Dec 4, 2015)

NickT said:


> :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:Naughty, watch the advertising........
> 
> 
> drop me a line, and we can talk, otherwise, have a wonderful weekend, and good luck!


Not sure what you mean by "watch the advertising" I am not advertising just looking for information and help... I am starting to realize this is a seriously cut throat industry...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Contact the real estate agents handling the properties you are servicing for these preservation companies. They are your keys to success.
I wouldn't say this is a cut throat industry between contractors. I would say it is an industry infested with parasitic middleman companies that prey on naive business owners.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

TNS Inspections said:


> Not sure what you mean by "watch the advertising" I am not advertising just looking for information and help... I am starting to realize this is a seriously cut throat industry...


That was meant for NickT


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

TNS Inspections said:


> Not sure what you mean by "watch the advertising" I am not advertising just looking for information and help... I am starting to realize this is a seriously cut throat industry...


I have no idea how that even got there, as I didn't put it there lol. I believe I was quoting someone else who said that, It didn't put it in the quotes for some reason, sorry for any misunderstanding!


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> That was meant for NickT


Gotcha, I don't remember exactly what I wrote there, but I didn't mean it as an advertisement. If it came across that way, my apologies! I'm just trying to help out! Sorry!


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Contact the agents. I am not sure if anyone would even want to share a list here. They might think that this is some kind of advertising.


----------

